# OOP-Übung



## EnHancEd[] (16. Feb 2012)

Sers liebe Java Community,

ich suche grade für einen Einstellungstest eine mittelschwere Aufgabe im Bereich der Objektorientierung für Java.

Habe natürlich schon gegoogled, aber mich hat keine so wirklich überzeugt und muss noch viel anderes grade vorbereiten.

Wenn jmd. grade etwas Zeit hat wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar, wenn er hier eine schöne Aufgabe mit objektorientierung (Vererbung, Methoden überschreiben, Interfaces o.ä.) posten könnte.


Gruß,
Enhanced[]


----------



## Marcinek (16. Feb 2012)

Jobbörse verschieben? :bahnhof:

@TO: Bitte noch die Vergütung hinzufügen -Thx.


----------



## EnHancEd[] (16. Feb 2012)

Jobbörse?

Das ist hier doch gut aufgehoben, wenn jmd eine aufgabe postet kann sie ein Anfänger auch versuchen zu lösen 


Vergütung? Habe ich da was verpasst?
Das ist eine ganz normale Frage, offtopic hier nicht reinspammen. Danke


----------



## codechaos (16. Feb 2012)

Wie wär's denn damit?


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. Feb 2012)

Mir wurden mal Fragen gestellt, welche eigentlich keine 100% "richtig" Lösung haben.

Das Ziel der Befragung war es mein "Ganzheitliches Denken" zu prüfen.
Im Anschluss musste man dies Vorstellen und eine Begründung nennen.
Ob der Code vollkommen sauber ist oder nicht, spielte keine Rolle 

Kleine Aufgabe: Demonstrieren Sie anhand eines Beispiels sinnvolle Nutzung einer abstrakten Basis-Klasse und 3 ableitende Klassen.
Lösung, beispielhaft.


```
abstract class DatabaseResource
{
    abstract String getDatabaseName();

    public void connectToDatabase() throws IrgendeineException
    {
        dbHandler.connect( getDatabaseName() );
    }
}


public class datenbankAlpha extends DatabaseResource
{
    public String getDatabaseName() {  return "alpha"; }

    // build connection using abstract class connectToDatabase() Method
}

public class datenbankBeta extends DatabaseResource
{
    public String getDatabaseName() {  return "beta"; }

    // build connection using abstract class connectToDatabase() Method
}

public class datenbankGamma extends DatabaseResource
{
    public String getDatabaseName() {  return "gamma"; }

    // build connection using abstract class connectToDatabase() Method
}
```


Ist vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung, aber ich hatte nur 10 Minuten Zeit und da ich relativ nervös war, ist mir nix anderes eingefallen  ... die Timebox ist übrigends absichtlich so knapp bemessen, da man sehen wollte ob der Bewerber sich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt hat.

Andere Fragestellungen waren ...

Demonstrieren Sie anhand eines Beispiels die Nutzung von generischen Interfaces 
Zeigen Sie anhand eines Beispiels die sinnvolle Nutzung von Klassen mit der @EJB und @Stateless Annotation


Gruß,
Luke


----------



## Helgon (16. Feb 2012)

Ist aber schon ne recht Simple Aufgabe, oder?


----------



## Marcinek (16. Feb 2012)

EnHancEd[ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ;865597]Vergütung? Habe ich da was verpasst?
> Das ist eine ganz normale Frage, offtopic hier nicht reinspammen. Danke



Offensitlich machst du das nicht privat, da du für einen Einstellungstest eine Aufgabe brauchst. Du hast aber keine Zeit dich selber darum zu kümmern, was deine Aufgaben sind. 

Wieso sollte nun jemand deine Aufgaben übernehmen und dafür nix bekommen? - DAFÜR ist das Forum sicher nicht da.

My two cents.


----------



## EnHancEd[] (17. Feb 2012)

Ich verstehe dich nicht.

Bist du so geldgeil oder verstehst du einfach nicht, was ich mit dem Thread noch bezwecken will, sonst hätte ich es hier nicht geschrieben???:L

Es geht mir darum, dass auch Neueinsteiger, die diesen Thread aufrufen eine schöne Übungsaufgabe vorfinden, davon profitiert jeder.

Nur Geld für eine BITTE zu verlangen, die explizit an jemanden gestellt ist der grade Zeit hat und nicht der sich zwanghaft die Zeit nehmen soll, finde ich unverschämt.

Abgesehen davon habe ich nicht nach einer Lösung gefragt, sondern nur nach einer Aufgabenstellung!


Greetz


----------



## EnHancEd[] (17. Feb 2012)

Helgon hat gesagt.:


> Ist aber schon ne recht Simple Aufgabe, oder?



Das mit einer Aufgabe unter Zeitdruck zu stellen hatte ich mir auch überlegt, und dafür ist eine nicht allzu komplizierte Aufgabe ganz geeignet.:toll: 

@Luke: Danke


----------



## Marcinek (17. Feb 2012)

EnHancEd[ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ;865913]Bist du so geldgeil oder verstehst du einfach nicht, was ich mit dem Thread noch bezwecken will, sonst hätte ich es hier nicht geschrieben



Natürlich bin ich "geldgeil". Das vorne weg. 

Würde es tatsächlich so sein, wie du hier schreibst, dann würde dein anfänglicher Post ganz anders lauten oder Du würdest dich an dem entsprechenden Thread beteiligen, der Projekte für Anfänger anbietet. 

Nein: Du hast eine Aufgabe bekommen von deinem Arbeitgeber. Er bezahlt Dich dafür, dass du sie machst. Du schreibst diese Aufgabe hier rein, und sagst ehrlich, was Sache ist. 

Daher ist die Frage begründet. Wieso sollte nun jemand sich die Mühe machen deine Aufgabe zu lösen, für die Du Geld bekommst? - Ja natürlich es sind die Programieranfänger. (Wers glaubt)



			
				EnHancEd[ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ;865913]Abgesehen davon habe ich nicht nach einer Lösung gefragt, sondern nur nach einer Aufgabenstellung!



Ja ne ist klar ;D



			
				EnHancEd[ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ;865913]Nur Geld für eine BITTE zu verlangen, die explizit an jemanden gestellt ist der grade Zeit hat und nicht der sich zwanghaft die Zeit nehmen soll, finde ich unverschämt.



Klar werden die Leute das hier machen, weil sie jemanden helfen wollen. Aber ich denke nicht, dass der großteil der Community deine Arbeit erledigen wird. Ich denke die Postings in diesem Thread zeigen es deutlich.


----------



## truesoul (17. Feb 2012)

[OT]
Ich würde nicht bei einer Stelle arbeiten wollen, wo der zuständige, selbst keine Ideen für Einstellungstest hat. Vor allem selber nicht weiß, was ihm oder der Firma wichtig ist, im Bezug auf Fähigkeiten eines Bewerbers. In meinen Augen muss ein Softwareentwickler auch selber auf mögliche Einstellungstest kommen können. 

Und diesen Thread als hilfreich für Neueinsteiger zu deklarieren ist eigentlich schon unverschämt, nur weil du die Aufgabe von deinem Arbeitgeber nicht lösen willst/kannst.


Für mich gehört dieser Thread eindeutig in die Jobbörse. 
[/OT]


----------



## EnHancEd[] (17. Feb 2012)

marcinek du musst echt komplexe haben.

sag mir WO Ich nach einer LÖSUNG gefragt habe?!
Ich habe lediglich gefragt, ob hier jmd noch eine Idee für eine schöne Übung hat.

Ich bekomme da keinen Cent für, bin nicht fest angestellt, bin nur in dem Vorstellungsgespräch mit beteiligt.

Kann ja nicht sein, dass man hier so dumm angemacht wird nur weil ein gewisser martinec nicht versteht, was meine Absicht ist.


Tzz.. echt heftig was für Menschen es gibt. Geld verdirbt den Charakter.. besser Geldgeilheit :applaus:


Der Thread sollte ne Sammlung für Links o.ä. werden, auf denen gute Aufgaben sind, mehr nicht.
Hast doch echt ein an der meise..


----------



## EnHancEd[] (17. Feb 2012)

NOCHMALS: Der Thread ist eine Frage an AUFGABENSTELLUNGEN, nicht nach Lösungen.

Ich weiß gar nicht wie ihr darauf kommt ,ich wollte Lösungen von euch haben, programmieren kann ich schon selber


----------



## EnHancEd[] (17. Feb 2012)

EnHancEd[];865586 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn jmd. grade etwas Zeit hat wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar, wenn er hier eine schöne Aufgabe mit objektorientierung (Vererbung, Methoden überschreiben, Interfaces o.ä.) posten könnte.


#

Wohl kaum nach einer Lösung gefragt, sondern nach einer Aufgabenstellung.. Kindergarten hier

@martinec: der einzige der hier mist rein postet sind du & soul, der rest hat verstanden was ich wollte und hat aufgaben bzw n link gepostet. dickes OMG fail


----------



## pg1337 (17. Feb 2012)

Muss Enhanced recht geben, das was du schreibst ist einfach nur Spam martinec und Anschuldigungen zugleich.


@Topic: 

Schau mal in meiner enum Aufgabe vorbei, vielleicht ist so ein Auto-System ein guter Anreiz 
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/132073-enum-aufgabe.html

gruß


----------



## Sakura26 (17. Feb 2012)

Hier ein paar Ideen: 

-Slotmaschine
-Bankkonto mit Sparübertrag, einnahmen und ausgaben
-Ein Kaffeautomat =) oder ggf Getränke, Süßigkeitenautomat
-Videothek oder Bibliotheksystem
-ich weiß ja nicht in welchen Bereich die Firma ist, aber vielleicht so eine Art Simulation um ein Auto zusammen zu bauen
-ein einfaches Terminkalender (mit oder ohne GUI) 
-Loginmaske 
-ein Hotelsystem wo Gäste einchecken können =) und bei besetzten Zimmer soll es eine entsprechende Ausgabe geben

So hier ein paar Ideen von mir, mal schauen ob ich mir noch etwas einfällt =)


----------



## EnHancEd[] (17. Feb 2012)

Na das sind doch mal Ideen 

Danke dir!


----------



## Gast2 (17. Feb 2012)

Also wenn du Aufgaben für ein Vorstellungsgespräch brauchst ist DEINE Aufgabe Aufgaben zu finden. 
Wenn dann jemand hier Aufgaben postet ist die Aufgabenstellung jwaohl die Lösung für DEINE Aufgabenstellung Aufgaben zu finden. 

Und ob du nun fest angestellt bist oder nicht bin ich auch der Meinung, dass du andere die Arbeit machen lässt für dich Aufgaben zu suchen. 

Zumal es hier im Forum einen Bereich gibt wo solche schon zusammengefasst sind. Hättest du nur rein gucken müssen.


----------



## Fab1 (17. Feb 2012)

So die ein oder andere Übung ist hier sicherlich zu finden. Inwiefern diese für ein Einstellungsgespräch verwendbar sind kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Java-Programmieraufgaben / Java-Übungsaufgaben - Übersicht
Java-Aufgaben | tutego
University of Tübingen: Java Übungen
Project Euler
Spezifikationen und Lsungen - eprog.sourceforge.net

vielleicht ist ja was dabei.


----------

